# Body all over!!!- 15DPO & no period, negative test!!!! What is going on!!



## J9L

Can anyone shed any light please?

Me & DH are TTC naturally for the time being following a break from ICSI! I have began charting the last 2 months to pinpoint when I am exactly ovulating. Last month was day 18 on a 31 day cycle and chart showed clear ovulation.

This month it didn't seem sure of ovulation and drew a dashed line on day 21, I am now day 36 (15DPO) and still no period and no signs of it. I have done 2 home preg tests and both negative so I know I am not preg, but what is going on? 

xx


----------



## catkin79

Hi J9L

I chart my BBT too to see when I ovulate.  Do you use Fertility.Friend.com? 

When I've had a dotted line for ovulation it's usually been because I'd noted watery or egg white cervical mucus after ovulation, or because my temps were a bit erratic and showed more peaks/troughs than usual, sometimes due to an irregular waking time.

Any of these happened this month? If so, that could me why.

I currently 17 DPO (unheard of for me) and have done an HPG too (BFN).  I've got a dotted line for ovulation this month, and FF has changed it's mind several times about my ovulation date.  I was getting really uptight about it but have decided to try and go with the flow and wait and see what happens

xxx


----------



## J9L

Hi catkin

Yeah I am using ff for charting, same as you really it couldn't decide on ovulation and says dotted line on day 21. To be honest it looks totally different to my chart last month (this is only 2nd month of charting). My periods have sometimes been irregular but all of this year and some of last year I have been 31-33 days every month. I don't understand it, my temp again was high this morning so done another test BFN!!! I'm now on day 38 which is weird!!!

I must admit I don't set my alarm for charts just take them as soon as I wake up, but it's usually within half an hour or so of the same time each day??

I did notice this month I had lots of days with egg white and I've read that can be the case with PCOS? 

I need to adopt your approach and forget about it, maybe I haven't ovulated at all this month, or maybe I did later than FF says and therefore I am not on 17dPO. 

I was thinking of asking the doctor for some clomid?

xxx


----------



## Katie4

Hi girls,

didn't want to read and run - sometimes you can have cycles where you don't ovulate. I can't explain why but know sometimes that happens for me. I have PCOS. On an anovulatory cycle my temp will show no obvious pattern and it will usually be a long cycle of 36 days or more. 

This may be what has happened this month?

AF should come in the next week or so and then you can start again. 

if I look back at my odd cycles and think about what was happening I usually wasn't eating well and was working too hard but that is just me....

good luck x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Girls

I agree with Katie4.  I to have had anovulatory cycles in the past and then usually my AF arrives about CD45 or sometimes even longer!  I know its hard and easier said than done but try not to worry and keep taking your temp until your AF arrives.  It will be good info to look back on incase it happens again.

J9L - Have you tried using OPK sticks?

Good Luck xx


----------



## J9L

Hi Katie & Sweetcheeks

Thanks for the advice, really appreciate it. When we first start ttc naturally a few years ago I once went 43days so I suppose it's just my body playing tricks with me!! I have been back to being regular the last year but then I am stressing about getting preg more and maybe that is why it's not coming!!

Will continue to chart and hopefully get some luck. Are either of you girls taking clomid if you don't always ovulate? I was thinking about it.

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## J9L

p,s have used OPK tests in the past and always negative, have ordered some more so will try them next month!! xx


----------



## Katie4

Hi, 

I had 50 day cycles...it was when i first came off the pill. My period after those was not a real period in the sense it was womb lining but it broke down because there was so much of it rather than because all the right hormones had come into play. 

Following a low GI diet and exercising made a massive improvement to my cycles but then I do have PCOS so those things are known to help. 

We were on the ICSI waiting list when I fell pregnant naturally if that gives you any hope. I was headed for clomid even though I ovulated most of the time to see if that gave the sperm more to aim for but we didn't get that far. 

In relation to the negative OPks - what brand are you using? I found I never got a positive with the cheap dipsticks, only with clearblue. I also charted my temp to see what was happening. That might help?

Katie x


----------



## catkin79

HI J9L

Sorry for not responding sooner, have been offline for a few days.

I'm now on 20 DPO and still no sign of AF.  I've done 3 HPGs and all BFN - I'm going to the Dr tomorrow to ask for some blood tests and will ask them to test for HCG as I've read a few stories where home pregnancy tests have given incorrect results and women are actually pregnant - although I'm sure it's because if you search hard enough on the internet then you can find stories to fit the outcome you want!!!  I suspect it's more likely that I haven't actually ovulated this month.  Last month I had an unusually long cycle and didn't ovulate until day 38, so there's still hope!

Looking back on my charts, the months when I took clomid show a much clearer pattern of ovulation.  I had 9 cycles last year (some were very long so that's why it's not 12) and took clomid for 6 of those.  Then took a break as GP told me there's a slightly elevated risk of ovarian cancer when taking clomid for more than 6 cycles in a row.  HOpefully she'll let me start taking them again now that I've had 4 cycles off it.

Any news from your side - has AF turned up?

xxxx


----------



## Katie4

Hi, 

Oh it's so hard isn't it? Your gp should test your progesterone levels as they will tell whether or not you have ovulated (they will be high if you have and low if not). 

Good luck x


----------



## J9L

Hi all

Sorry for the delay on my part too. It's so confusing all this ttc stuff!!! 

When I originally went to my GP about lack of pregnancy trying naturally she tracked me for 3 cycles and said I wasn't ovulating & referred me to the fertility clinic, as my GP can't prescribe clomid only our fertility clinic.

When I got to the clinc and told them DH has a vasectomy reversal too they checked 1 cylce and said I was ovulating and his sperm was the problem, we have now had 1 ICSI which didn't work and are taking a break and trying naturally.

My concern is that maybe I ovulate some months and not all, and that's why clinic and GP have different results? 

I finally got AF yesterday and it seems like a proper period? That was day 40 (only twice had cylce that long, longest 43)

According to my chart on ff it says I ovulated on day 21 and had 19 day luteul? Does that sound about right?

To be honest I'm sick of all the docs and clinics looking at me and I have ordered some clomid off the internet, I'm waiting for it to arrive. 

How are you both getting on? Katie you have given me hope again, on what is a very stressful  journey, wish I was lucky enough to get preg naturally. xxx


----------



## Katie4

Sweetie, I can totally understand your frustration and it sounds like you may indeed be ovulating some months and not others. I am v concerned about your buying clomid off the Internet though, you should have ultrasound scans while you are on it as you can over respond and produce loads of eggs which in theory sounds great but you could end up with a large multiple pregnancy. Also, you are supposed to only take it for a set number of cycles. Have you had it before? ( sorry can't scroll back as am on phone)

Please think carefully hun x


----------



## catkin79

J9L

I second Katie and am concerned about ordering it from the internet, but am concerned for different reasons as I've taken Clomid without being scanned.  There's a risk that tablets ordered from the internet are fake - a reputable pharmaceutical company would not sell prescription medicine over the internet.  Fake tablets may well contain the same ingredients but in different quantities etc. and so are potentially dangerous to you and to any baby you conceive.  Please think carefully hun, I know it can be frustrating and time consuming with all the fertility investigations, and people poking and prodding you, but it really is best to seek medical advice before taking any prescription tablets


----------



## J9L

Thanks for advice girls, I think I might to keep trying naturally and then go back for another round of ICSI after my holidays. xx


----------

